# Uninsulated Hunting Boots



## siouxhockey (Oct 23, 2007)

I need a pair of uninsulated hunting boots for early season hunting and boots that I can wear when on long walks for pheasant hunting. I'm looking for suggestions. My price range is fairly open so all suggestions are appreciated. I'm looking for something that is waterproof and comfortable with good quality.

On a semi side note, has anyone dealt with Danner Customer Service? I bought a pair of uninsulated Danners last year but the gore tex liner was apparently faulty because my feet were soaked everytime I wore them. I took them back to Scheels and all they could do was refund my money because they were out of that particular style. Unfortunately, that left a bad taste in my mouth and Danner isn't too high on my list. I did notice a pair of Pronghorns on sale but am hesitant because of my past experience.

Thanks


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I have had a pair of pronghorns for 4 years now and haven't had too much trouble. Just this last month they started to leak a little bit where the sole meets the leather but after that many years I really can't complain. Have had decent luck with Rockeys also but for me Danners fit a little better. Its possible you just got a bad pair and might want to give them another try.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Gortex is designed to keep water out! Your feet being wet may have been from the type of socks you are wearing. People fail to think about that a lot when dealing with boots.

I have had Danner and Rocky and also Lacrosse boots both insulated and non insulated. If I do not dry the boots after use, my feet will be wet and or cold the next time.

A few years back, I bought a pair of Red wing slip on work boots. I was doing a lot of physical work outdoors. It was not uncommon for my boots to be wet from sweat at the end of the day soaked all the way through the boot. You would have thought some days I had walked in water.

Couple things to try, is light poly/wool blend socks along with putting anti- precipitant on your feet. I use the spay on cans for this and it works well. No cotton, or acrylic socks for me anymore.

People blame the boot, whenit is the choice of socks that are causing them the real issue. I still own insulated boots, but seldom wear them even with -20 temps, all I wear now it seems is uninsulated boots.


----------



## siouxhockey (Oct 23, 2007)

Unfortunately the boots were defective. I own a pair of 900 gram Lacrosse boots that I wear when it gets cold and my feet get sweaty in those when I have to walk. The moisture that I experienced in my Danners were not sweaty feet. I got wet opening weekend of pheasant season when it snowed and sleeted the whole time and thought it was just my pants dripping; but when I stepped into a small stream a month later while chasing roosters, (which was only ankle high) and felt the water come in I knew the boots weren't working right.

I've heard too many positive testimonials for Danner to say the boots are garbage. I think I got a bad pair is all but first experiences tend to stick with a person.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

That info helps! To be honest, Danner is one of the better boot companies in regards to standing behind its product. Sorry to hear the line you chose was discontinued. I had a pair of Pronghorns and loved them, unfortuneately they where in a back pack stolen from my truck opening weekend of deer season a few years back.

Neither Scheels or SW had them in stock in my size. So I purchased a pair of Rocky's that evening. Not a bad shoe, not as comfortable and they did need breaking in, unlike any pair of Danners I have ever owned. I put them on and went hunting. No blisters not trouble. When the Rocky's are worn out, I will buy Danners again!

I have a 15 year old pair of Danners that started to seep when I would walk in water. Sent them in, and they replaced them for the cost of shipping and handling.


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

I have been looking as well - So far I am looking at LaCross Brawny.
Super lightweight, camo, waterproof - Gander has them for around $80

Be careful as Brawny II are insulated


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I have 3 pair of Danner boots. I like the Pronghorn the best and wear them for work every day. They stand up well and are light weight which is important. I have never had a boot that stayed water-proof very long, but dressing helps and as Ron says the choice of socks matters. I'll stick with Danner. Order them a half size bigger though.


----------



## siouxhockey (Oct 23, 2007)

For all you Pronghorn owners: How old are your boots? I was checking out some of the reviews on the Cabela's website and it seemed like most of the negative reviews, a lot of which involved water leakage are within the past year or so. Based off the reviews, it seems like quality may have gone down recently. I'm not trying to rain on the Danner parade but I know I've seen a drop in quality with other products and I'm trying to piece together if that applies here.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... ISO-8859-1


----------



## LuckCounts (Aug 8, 2008)

Have a pair of uninsulated waterproof boots by Cabela's. They have been comfortable and durable. Perfect for putting a lot of miles on before the weather turns. As for the dampness due to sweating, there is no substitute for a good boot dryer. It adds life to all of your footwear, not just your hunting boots. Invaluable when hunting day after day in the same boot.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Someone told me that Danners were made someplace else in the last few years, possibly china or someplace like that. Don't know if thats true or not but could explain the quality problems you're hearing about.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

To chime in on the Danner boots issue. I'm in the USAF and work on the flight line. I've spent many 12+ hour days on my feet, on concrete, doing what I need to do to get a bomber off the ground, on time. I've owned a couple different pairs of Danner boots and have had no complaints. My duty boots are on their third sole and have many more years of use left. My Gore-Tex liner finally took a dump on me, but that's not a big deal after what I've put them through. Hydraulic oil, A/C engine oil, JP-8 fuel, and standing in water for hours for starters.

My suggestion would be to go on the Danner website, and look there for boots and not Scheels. You may purchase them direct from the site, or go to your favorite store and have them order them for you. I did that through The Outdoorsman in Fargo, and they had them shipped to me in TX while still at Air Force Tech School. Also, on their site, it will show what boots are made in the USA.

H2OfowlND


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

My recommendation is Danner boots. They've worked great for me so far. I just gave them a shot, because you can pick them up super cheap from dropped recruits at the Marine Corps Recruit Depot. Never had any problems with them, even when I've borrowed my husband's steel toe Danners, they work just as great. Oh, and they are machine washable : ) Just toss them in with a couple towels in the washer and dryer, and they come out good as new. (as long as you don't mind the occasional chipped toes)


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

I have had these for a few years and have been very pleased with them

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat602415&hasJS=true


----------



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

got a pair of browning boots two years ago. they are holding up well. Very comfy and lite.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I like *Red Wings*. Even though they are supposed to be water proof I give them a good coating of sno seal right out of the box. I think it helps break them in as well as assuring the water proffing.

 Al


----------



## SaberX01 (Sep 25, 2009)

There are many quality boots on the market, but I have to vote for Danner's.

I have 2 pair of Danner's. One pair is a 400G Thinsulate Version, and the other an uninsulated version for late spring & summer here in MT.

Hand made, tripple stiching, great sole composition, these boots are tough, but not on your feet  They are not easy on the wallet, but I would not buy another brand of boot.

Cabella's also have some nice boots, but from my experience with them, you end up replaceing them far sooner than any Danner I've owned. I live and work on a ranch in North Central MT. My boots have to be tough, comfortable, warm when needed and long lasting.

When i go on long day trips in the winter, or hicking mountains in the spring / summer, one thing I dont have to worry about is my footwear.

EDIT: Somebody mentined socks, even the best pair of boots money can buy wont help you if you wear the wrong socks. Wool is the only way to go, even in warm weather. For warm weather, get 50 to 100 weight socks, similar weights that you would use for high quality suits. Winter, heavy wool. Some people are very sensitive to wool, so am I, but I've found that buying quality wool socks makes a huge difference in comfort and function.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

I have a pair of Danner "Vanish" boots. Man are they LIGHT. However, they are mostly cordura, and it's wearing a little more than I expected. The outer layer is separating from the inner layer at some stress points around the laces. I've only had them for one full year (going on my second). By no means am I soured on Danner, but I'm thinking that some models are better than others. The definite plus is that they were comfy right out of the box. As much as I'm not all that impressed with the durability of the Vanishes, I'm very happy with the comfort and weight. My next pair of boots will also be Danners. However, next time, I think I'll sacrifice a little weight and get something in leather.


----------

